# Prima fumata nera



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

Io dico papa straniero.

America latina


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2013)

per me nord americano :singleeye:

cosa si scommette?


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> per me nord americano :singleeye:
> 
> cosa si scommette?



in effetti con tutto il casino dei preti pedofili in america sarebbe un bel colpo.
Ma non credo.
Troppo in vita.
Confermo america latina.


Che si vince?

ma una mia foto nuda, ovvio.


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> in effetti con tutto il casino dei preti pedofili in america sarebbe un bel colpo.
> Ma non credo.
> Troppo in vita.
> Confermo america latina.
> ...


Ok, ci sto.

Si sarebbe una bella fonte di polemica, credo che Vespa ce ne farebbe un bel numero di puntate!


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok, ci sto.
> 
> Si sarebbe una bella fonte di polemica, credo che Vespa ce ne farebbe un bel numero di puntate!


Mò che legge Free.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Io dico Sodano. Dopo due papi stranieri un papa italiano...


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò che legge Free.


Il nostro amore vince su tutto :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Ah ovviamente se vinco rinuncio alla foto di Tebe nuda


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Marzo 2013)

Comunque:


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dico Sodano. Dopo due papi stranieri un papa italiano...


Non mi piace per nulla, sinceramente.

Non ho capito la polemica sul papa nero cos'è che ha detto sui gay?
Non ho voglia di guglare...


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2013)

*Joey*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non mi piace per nulla, sinceramente.
> 
> Non ho capito la polemica sul papa nero cos'è che ha detto sui gay?
> Non ho voglia di guglare...


Anche a me non piace. Ma sembra il favorito


----------



## Simy (12 Marzo 2013)

*R: Prima fumata nera*

A me fotte una cippa lippa


----------



## profumodispezie (12 Marzo 2013)

E se fosse di nuovo un arcivescovo di Milano, dopo Montini e Ratti, cioè Scola?

Più che il cardinale che potrebbe diventare papa, sono curiosa di sapere quale nome pontificale sceglierà.


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dico Sodano. Dopo due papi stranieri un papa italiano...


ma perchè noi 2 la pensiamo allo stesso modo anche in questo?
credo che dopo più di 30 anni il nuovo papa sia italiano


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2013)

notizia de sti cazzi
o mè cojoni ?

diciamo che non c'importa una cippa.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non mi piace per nulla, sinceramente.
> 
> Non ho capito la polemica sul papa nero cos'è che ha detto sui gay?
> Non ho voglia di guglare...


Si ma dei Sodano ha 86 anni...
Mandiamo in pensione un vecchio per metterne uno più vecchio?
Poi Sodano è troppo dentro le questioni di camera là...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ma perchè noi 2 la pensiamo allo stesso modo anche in questo?
> credo che dopo più di 30 anni il nuovo papa sia italiano


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma dei Sodano ha 86 anni...
> Mandiamo in pensione un vecchio per metterne uno più vecchio?
> Poi Sodano è troppo dentro le questioni di camera là...


Ratz negli anni che ha fatto di pontificato è invecchiato paurosamente ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (12 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> A me fotte una cippa lippa


Ma non vai a vedere il comignolo???


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io dico papa straniero.
> 
> America latina


sono favoriti 
anche l'america del nord
e le filippine


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

giochiamo a risiko?:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> giochiamo a risiko?:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

io non ve lo dico il territorio che devo conquistare o il colore che devo abbattere.......


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> io non ve lo dico il territorio che devo conquistare o il colore che devo abbattere.......


attento
perchè a risiko 
contro quelli come te
si fanno alleanze
e sono i primi ad uscire dal gioco


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Il nostro amore vince su tutto :singleeye:



:clava:


----------



## gas (12 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> attento
> perchè a risiko
> contro quelli come te
> si fanno alleanze
> e sono i primi ad uscire dal gioco


chissà perchè dovete allearvi contro di me..... poverinoooooooo


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> chissà perchè dovete allearvi contro di me..... poverinoooooooo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
poverinooooooooo


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

aò se inquinano 'sti preti!


se facessi io una fumata così dal camino scommetto che arrivano quegli stronzi dell'Arpa e mi mettono la multa!


----------



## Flavia (12 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> aò se inquinano 'sti preti!
> 
> 
> se facessi io una fumata così dal camino scommetto che arrivano quegli stronzi dell'Arpa e mi mettono la multa!


scommetti bene:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io dico Sodano. Dopo due papi stranieri un papa italiano...



Sodano sarebbe un insulto al cattolicesimo in toto.
la disfatta totale.
Giocava a tennis con pinochet ,affettuosamente chiamato il macellaio, e già solo questo direi che lo rende poco adatto a salire sul soglio petrino.
ma questo è gossip.
Ha sulla coscienza molto di più.

Bocciato senza appello.
Non sarà lui, ne sono certa.
Lo spirito santo non può essere così cieco.
A meno che....



Il diavolo ci ha invaso?





Paura.

Bruciate la cappella sistina presto!
No, la cappella sistina no, abominio...vediamo...

Buttate del gas nervino presto!


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ah ovviamente se vinco rinuncio alla foto di Tebe nuda



una di Man?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> una di Man?
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Si. Sai che ho un debole per lui


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

profumodispezie ha detto:


> E se fosse di nuovo un arcivescovo di Milano, dopo Montini e Ratti, cioè Scola?
> 
> Più che il cardinale che potrebbe diventare papa, sono curiosa di sapere quale nome pontificale sceglierà.



scola è un altro impresentabile.
Ciellino, comunione e liberazione, talmente amico del celeste formigoni da non avere nemmeno il coraggio di fargli una reprimenda come Dio comanda.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> scommetti bene:mrgreen:



oddio sei dell'Arpa??

ancora a piede libero??

:mrgreen:


----------



## fruitbasket (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> scola è un altro impresentabile.
> Ciellino, comunione e liberazione, talmente amico del celeste formigoni da non avere nemmeno il coraggio di fargli una reprimenda come Dio comanda.


Io invece spero e dico proprio in Scola, un bel ciellino che finalmente trascini tutto il baraccone ancora più in basso di dove non sia arrivato adesso.
Non so un c***o di ste cose, ovviamente partecipo solo per la foto.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque:



ma che ideona che mi hai dato per il mio camino!

...grazie:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Io invece spero e dico proprio in Scola, un bel ciellino che finalmente trascini tutto il baraccone ancora più in basso di dove non sia arrivato adesso.
> Non so un c***o di ste cose, ovviamente *partecipo solo per la foto*.



:mrgreen:


----------



## fruitbasket (12 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


che fai lanci il sasso e poi nascondi la mano?

ad ogni modo ti benedico 

apa:


----------



## Tebe (12 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> che fai lanci il sasso e poi nascondi la mano?
> 
> ad ogni modo ti benedico
> 
> apa:


----------



## ToyGirl (13 Marzo 2013)

Io sono un po' lesbica e quindi spero vinca Tebe 

Voto per il papa nero...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Marzo 2013)

io sono a posto così...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Marzo 2013)

Propongo papa russo o cinese o comunque orientale. Ci selve un papa che lispalmia alcune consonanti in favole ad altle e che ci faccia sollidele a ogni flase che dice.


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> :clava:




scudisciami, ho peccato


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Marzo 2013)

a me piacerebbe non ci fosse proprio un papa e magari nemmeno un vaticano. Ma io sono quello dei sogni irrealizzabili.


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a me piacerebbe non ci fosse proprio un papa e magari nemmeno un vaticano. Ma io sono quello dei sogni irrealizzabili.


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> scudisciami, ho peccato



non c'è la faccina con la frusta...

che peccato!:inlove:


----------



## fruitbasket (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Vade retro!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> non c'è la faccina con la frusta...
> 
> che peccato!:inlove:


sfregiami :inlove:


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> sfregiami :inlove:



ma no!

sei così bello amore mio!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma no!
> 
> sei così bello amore mio!:inlove::inlove::inlove:


:inlove::inlove:

come sei dolce

come siamo pucciosi

pucciamoci


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ratz negli anni che ha fatto di pontificato è invecchiato paurosamente ...


Embè infatti Admin ha creato il sistema di moderazione.
Ha capito che a fare Admin si invecchia paurosamente no?

Ecco fare il papa è quasi come moderare tradimento.net

Possiamo per esempio lontanamente immaginare i dispiaceri di quest'uomo?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> aò se inquinano 'sti preti!
> 
> 
> se facessi io una fumata così dal camino scommetto che arrivano quegli stronzi dell'Arpa e mi mettono la multa!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sodano sarebbe un insulto al cattolicesimo in toto.
> la disfatta totale.
> Giocava a tennis con pinochet ,affettuosamente chiamato il macellaio, e già solo questo direi che lo rende poco adatto a salire sul soglio petrino.
> ma questo è gossip.
> ...


Poi dei difficile che mettano il decano no?
Dei è segretario di stato...
Farlo papa...uhm...
Sarebbe come dire arrestare ogni possibilità di rinnovamento...

Vedrai sarà un bel giovinotto.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Padre Armorth papa!


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :inlove::inlove:
> 
> come sei dolce
> 
> ...


ma la Tebastra nuda? te la dimentichi?:inlove:


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma la Tebastra nuda? te la dimentichi?:inlove:


Amore non essere gelosa, lo sai che non vedo altre che te!

E poi tu sei sempre in giro per cantieri, mi sento solo & abbandonato, non mi 
dai attenzioni .... 

Ho lasciato anche il cartone del latte aperto in frigo e non te ne sei accorta 

ci deve essere qualcosa che non va.

:inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2013)

Berlusconi si è portato?


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Amore non essere gelosa, lo sai che non vedo altre che te!
> 
> E poi tu sei sempre in giro per cantieri,* mi sento solo & abbandonato, non mi
> dai attenzioni *....
> ...




noooooooooooooooo!

frase tipica, che tradotta vuol dire: cara, hai le corna!


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2013)

*E bastaaa*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè infatti Admin ha creato il sistema di moderazione.
> Ha capito che a fare Admin si invecchia paurosamente no?
> 
> Ecco fare il papa è quasi come moderare tradimento.net
> ...


Admin,admin,admin....ma sta sempre con la tua lingua nelle chiappe di admin?ma la vuoi piantare o no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> noooooooooooooooo!
> 
> frase tipica, che tradotta vuol dire: cara, hai le corna!


Ma no amore come puoi pensasre una cosa simile!

E' una frase originalissima e mai sentita D)

Come puoi pensare una cosa del genere!

Ecco vedi, non ti fidi di me D)


----------



## free (13 Marzo 2013)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma no amore come puoi pensasre una cosa simile!
> 
> E' una frase originalissima e mai sentita D)
> 
> ...



nemmeno un po'!:singleeye:

poi, con la Tebastra di mezzo...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> nemmeno un po'!:singleeye:
> 
> poi, con la Tebastra di mezzo...:unhappy:



ma...ma...io brava e buona.
uff.
partite sempre prevenuti con la povera tebina.

:blank:





chissà se oggi c'è la fumata bianca


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi dei difficile che mettano il decano no?
> Dei è segretario di stato...
> Farlo papa...uhm...
> Sarebbe come dire arrestare ogni possibilità di rinnovamento...
> ...


 secondo me, non solo lui, ma gli italiani in genere sono di nuovo fuori a sto giro.
Tutti troppo dentro, chi più chi meno, agli schifi degli ultimi anni vent'anni così sapientemente nascosti da giovanni paolo.

Sul giovane non saprei.

Io, sono pi orientata a pensare un papa non troppo giovane, vigoroso e soprattutto abbastanza lontano dal centro del potere e dall'europa ma che abbia un carattere deciso e se ne fotta dei giochetti di palazzo.

Vedo un papa di transizione, che faccia pulizia e secchi presto.
Ecumenismo poco secondo me.
Molto pragmatismo.

E se fosse così.
Concordo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> nemmeno un po'!:singleeye:
> 
> poi, con la Tebastra di mezzo...:unhappy:


:sonar:


----------



## UltimoSangre (13 Marzo 2013)

Seconda fumata nera


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo me, non solo lui, ma gli italiani in genere sono di nuovo fuori a sto giro.
> Tutti troppo dentro, chi più chi meno, agli schifi degli ultimi anni vent'anni così sapientemente nascosti da giovanni paolo.
> 
> Sul giovane non saprei.
> ...


si mormora sia quella l'intenzione.


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo me, non solo lui, ma gli italiani in genere sono di nuovo fuori a sto giro.
> Tutti troppo dentro, chi più chi meno, agli schifi degli ultimi anni vent'anni così sapientemente nascosti da giovanni paolo.
> 
> Sul giovane non saprei.
> ...


Come il "Glen Grant"....allora uno scozzese!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Come il "Glen Grant"....allora uno scozzese!!


ciao topolino succoso.

Ancora niente terza fumata.
Ci siamo..
secondo me nera anche questa.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Ma che palle...ma tutto sto casino non possono farlo altrove inceve che a Roma...uffa


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Bertone? O' Malley?


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao topolino succoso.
> 
> Ancora niente terza fumata.
> Ci siamo..
> secondo me nera anche questa.


Secondo me la cosa sarà lunga ....mi sa che là dentro si stanno scannando....Non mi chiamare così in pubblico, chissà poi cosa pensa la gente....


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Secondo me la cosa sarà lunga ....mi sa che là dentro si stanno scannando....Non mi chiamare così in pubblico, chissà poi cosa pensa la gente....



però Topolino succoso è carino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma che palle...ma tutto sto casino non possono farlo altrove inceve che a Roma...uffa


Avignone andrebbe bene?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Avignone andrebbe bene?


il più lontano possibile da casa  mia!:mrgreen:


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> però Topolino succoso è carino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco!!.........TEBE hai visto!!!!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Ecco!!.........TEBE hai visto!!!!


ma no dai non mi maltrattare la mia amica!


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bertone? O' Malley?


no bertone no. Troppo immanicato e si è un pò sputtanato in polonia per la successione dell'arcivescovo di varsavia.
Altro super impresentabile.

O' malley sembra ottimo sulla carta, in america ha risollevato parecchio l'immagine disastrata dei preti, E' un frate tra l'altro, quindi pasta decisamente diversa di preti normali.

Non lo so...credo sempre che sia uno dell'america latina.
Però in effetti...o'malley...


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Secondo me la cosa sarà lunga ....mi sa che là dentro si stanno scannando....Non mi chiamare così in pubblico, chissà poi cosa pensa la gente....



 credo sia veloce invece.
Non mi stupirei se non stasera.

Ma topolino succoso, cosa vuoi che pensi la gente?
Che sei un bruto che vuole trombarmi.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Avignone andrebbe bene?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma tu pensi che sappiano cosa hai scritto?
E chi siano gli angiò?
Sanno cos'è ambra angiolini eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Ecco!!.........TEBE hai visto!!!!




ho visto si.
Se ti vedesse anche Simy non potrebbe fare altro che dirti.

Topolino succoso.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ho visto si.
> Se ti vedesse anche Simy non potrebbe fare altro che dirti.
> 
> Topolino succoso.



Me lo presenti?:mrgreen:


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no bertone no. Troppo immanicato e si è un pò sputtanato in polonia per la successione dell'arcivescovo di varsavia.
> Altro super impresentabile.
> 
> O' malley sembra ottimo sulla carta, in america ha risollevato parecchio l'immagine disastrata dei preti, E' un frate tra l'altro, quindi pasta decisamente diversa di preti normali.
> ...


Non ho mai capito perchè, tu che sei distante anni luce dalla chiesa e tutto quello che gli gira intorno, sia così interessata al nuovo Papa.....se non sbaglio anche l'ultima volta è stato così (con Razzy, dico....)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no bertone no. Troppo immanicato e si è un pò sputtanato in polonia per la successione dell'arcivescovo di varsavia.
> Altro super impresentabile.
> 
> O' malley sembra ottimo sulla carta, in america ha risollevato parecchio l'immagine disastrata dei preti, E' un frate tra l'altro, quindi pasta decisamente diversa di preti normali.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito perchè, tu che sei distante anni luce dalla chiesa e tutto quello che gli gira intorno, sia così interessata al nuovo Papa.....se non sbaglio anche l'ultima volta è stato così (con Razzy, dico....)


Ma no con razzy fu diverso...nomina scontata...come dire...che io sono l'anima nera numero 1 del forum e Lothar la numero 2...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Nel caso precedente il problema era...mettiamo qualcuno che sia la continuità di Giovanni Paolo II detto il grande: pontificato lunghissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito perchè, tu che sei distante anni luce dalla chiesa e tutto quello che gli gira intorno, sia così interessata al nuovo Papa.....se non sbaglio anche l'ultima volta è stato così (con Razzy, dico....)


Anch'io sono distante e anch'io sono interessata. Mi interessa anche chi sarà il successore di Chavez, pensa un po'.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Non ho mai capito perchè, tu che sei distante anni luce dalla chiesa e tutto quello che gli gira intorno, sia così interessata al nuovo Papa.....se non sbaglio anche l'ultima volta è stato così (con Razzy, dico....)


ma proprio tu mi fai questa domanda?
Lo sai della mia laurea teologica e sai anche la mia estrema curisoistà per la storia tutta e quella religiosa mi interessa in particolar modo.
Prima quando ero giovane perchè per cpombatterli devi conoscerli, e dopo perchè è sempre interessante vedere fin dove arrivano o non arrivano.Nutro lo stesso trip per il corano.

Ratzi poi non me toccate!!! Che testa quell'uomo. Che animo. Che dolcezza.

Dopo giovanni una boccata di aria pura.

Cavolo, ancora comignolo chiuso.


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch'io sono distante e anch'io sono interessata. Mi interessa anche chi sarà il successore di Chavez, pensa un po'.


Sai che invece a me non frega più niente di nessuno e di nessuna cosa? Mi scivola tutto addosso senza provocarmi alcuna emozione.....Probabilmente sto diventando troppo vecchio...ld:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

io ho già detto che del nuovo papa non me ne fotte una cippa lippa...e non sopporto le invasioni barbariche a roma :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Sai che invece a me non frega più niente di nessuno e di nessuna cosa? Mi scivola tutto addosso senza provocarmi alcuna emozione.....Probabilmente sto diventando troppo vecchio...ld:


sarà per questo che fai il gigolò :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Sai che invece a me non frega più niente di nessuno e di nessuna cosa? Mi scivola tutto addosso senza provocarmi alcuna emozione.....Probabilmente sto diventando troppo vecchio...ld:



non mi sembrava l'ultima volta in motel che tu fossi diventato troppo vecchio per avere delle emozioni.
la guest bionda ti ha emozionato tantissimo mi sembrava...

Hai mentito?



Mostro!

:blank:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

:risata:


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma proprio tu mi fai questa domanda?
> Lo sai della mia laurea teologica e sai anche la mia estrema curisoistà per la storia tutta e quella religiosa mi interessa in particolar modo.
> Prima quando ero giovane perchè per cpombatterli devi conoscerli, e dopo perchè è sempre interessante vedere fin dove arrivano o non arrivano.Nutro lo stesso trip per il corano.
> 
> ...


Sì, so tutto!!.....Il Corano ce l'ho in libreria ma non l'ho mai letto. Mi riproponevo di farlo....chissà che non mi torni la FEDE :mrgreen:

Te l'ho già detto sarà lunghissima!


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma proprio tu mi fai questa domanda?
> Lo sai della mia laurea teologica e sai anche la mia estrema curisoistà per la storia tutta e quella religiosa mi interessa in particolar modo.
> Prima quando ero giovane perchè per cpombatterli devi conoscerli, e dopo perchè è sempre interessante vedere fin dove arrivano o non arrivano.*Nutro lo stesso trip per il corano.*
> 
> ...


Ho provato a leggerlo. Non ce l'ho fatta. Al confronto la Bibbia sembra un libro di Stephen King.


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non mi sembrava l'ultima volta in motel che tu fossi diventato troppo vecchio per avere delle emozioni.
> la guest bionda ti ha emozionato tantissimo mi sembrava...
> 
> Hai mentito?
> ...


Rettifico, c'è ancora qualcosa che "mi tira su".....come facevo a mentirti, in quel caso è IMPOSSIBILE, come hai ben sperimentato!


----------



## Sbriciolata (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho provato a leggerlo. Non ce l'ho fatta. Al confronto la Bibbia sembra un libro di Stephen King.


pure io. Stesso pensiero. 'na palla... Del resto la Bibbia ne deriva ed è più 'moderna'


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho provato a leggerlo. Non ce l'ho fatta. Al confronto la Bibbia sembra un libro di Stephen King.


ma infatti il corano, come la bibbia, non sono libri da leggere in autonomia perchè non ce la si fa a capire le varie sfumature storiche.
Devi per forza cominciare lo studio diciamo con un teologo nel caso della bibbia o un coranista nel caso del corano.
E' davvero impossibile.
E soprattutto fuorviante.
Io stessa ho letto con occhi diversi la bibbia prima dell'università e dopo ad università finita, avendo acquisito un bagaglio notevole storico compreso il pensiero dei padri della chiesta (Patrologia all'università...paura fifa...).
Insomma.
Non consiglio a nessuno di cimentarsi nella lettura di questi due testi da soli.
Non si capisce un cazzo e quello che si capisce di solito è sbagliato.


----------



## sparta_cus (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho provato a leggerlo. Non ce l'ho fatta. Al confronto la Bibbia sembra un libro di Stephen King.


Perfetto!! Mi fido e lo lascio nello scaffale!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Vabbè...io volevo broccolare spartacus...ma


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

sparta_cus ha detto:


> Rettifico, c'è ancora qualcosa che "mi tira su".....come facevo a mentirti, in quel caso è IMPOSSIBILE, come hai ben sperimentato!


topolino succoso adorato

flap flap


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè...io volevo broccolare spartacus...ma



ma cosa?
Se è per me fai pure.
Non sono gelosa.
Ce n'è per tutte.
Ha il circo togni nelle mutande.


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma cosa?
> Se è per me fai pure.
> Non sono gelosa.
> Ce n'è per tutte.
> Ha il circo togni nelle mutande.


:risata:




ma lui mi ignora
forse preferisce le scrocchiazeppi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io. Stesso pensiero. 'na palla... Del resto la Bibbia ne deriva ed è più 'moderna'


E' il corano che "deriva" dalla bibbia.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' il corano che "deriva" dalla bibbia.



esatto


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> esatto


e se non ricordo male di ben 600 anni o giù di li


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

ancora nessuna fumata.
Si staranno prendendo a botte i cardinali e lo spirito santo?

forse sarà bianca.
Ci stanno mettendo btroppo.

E comunque secondo me decidono entro domani.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2013)

fumata bianca


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Habemus Papa.....Scola? Boh


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

l'avevo detto che avrebbero fatto veloce.

vediamo chi è.

ho già i canini snunadi


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> l'avevo detto che avrebbero fatto veloce.
> 
> vediamo chi è.
> 
> ho già i canini snunadi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (13 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Habemus Papa.....Scola? Boh


non l'hanno ancora detto


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non l'hanno ancora detto


Si lo so ... Ipotizzavo mi sembra sia stato veloce come conclave e Scola era quella più accreditato mi sembra, anche se a me piacerebbe l'arcivescovo  di Boston :smile:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

ci siamo quasi....


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

secondo me il nuovo papa, se è una persona seria come benedetto, sarà nella stanza delle lacrime a piangere davvero.
:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

la guardia svizzera sta prendendo posto sul sagrato.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

piazza san pietro è IN TREPIDA  attesa.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Io pure, mentre aspetto che il mio fegato con cipolle si cuocia.

Anche il gabbiano sul comignolo ormai se ne è andato.


La guardia svizzera si è posizionata.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

ora è sicuramente questione di minuti.

Spero non chieda di essere chiamato Pio perchè non ci sto dentro.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Allora...non trova le scarpette della sua misura?
Non ne ha 8 paia a disposizione?
Sta ancora piangendo nella stanzetta delle lacrime?
E' scappato?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Su piazza san pietro intanto è scesa la notte.
Tutto è illuminato d' immeno per il nuovo papa.


Notizie di corridoio dicono che lo spirito santo non è d'accordo.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Sembra che Scola se ne sia andato sbattendo la porta.
Mi sa che non è lui il nuovo papa (meno male)


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

la guardia svizzera sempre posizionata in attesa.
Anche la banda ha smesso di suonare.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

si narra quasi 100 mila persone in piazza.

Il nuovo papa sta avendo una crisi isterica e non vuole uscire sul balcone.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

quale sarà il primo atto del papa oltre a svenire dopo aver visto in toto i dossier segreti di cui dovrà occuparsi?
Andrà da benedetto?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

si ubriacherà con il vin santo?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Tirerà due schiaffi ben dati a Sodano e company dicendo che è stato lo spirito santo?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

e fumata bianca arrivata alle 19 e 06.
E' questione di minuti


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

quando parleranno in latino non capirò un cazzo.

Io odio il latino. sempre odiato.
Merda. schifo. Fottetevi.


Allora! Sto papa si muove o no?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si narra quasi 100 mila persone in piazza.
> 
> Il nuovo papa sta avendo una crisi isterica e non vuole uscire sul balcone.


magari non esce perchè diluvia...e cazzo io devo portare yuma a fare la pipì:incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

che tensione.
Meno male che ho la mia amica maria


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

insisto su papa latino americano


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

......


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

insisto sul fatto che deve smettere di piovere


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> insisto sul fatto che deve smettere di piovere


miracolosamente dopo che il nuovo papa apparirà, smetterà di piovere.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

se è un italiano picchio Mattia


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2013)

Un altro Giovanni Paolo ????

Tubarao I non sarebbe male però :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> miracolosamente dopo che il nuovo papa apparirà, smetterà di piovere.



io nei miracoli non ci credo...sul nubifragio che si sta per abbattere su me e yuma invece ho la certezza matematica 
stiamo preparando la canoa... yuma ha già il giubbotto di salvataggio


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un altro Giovanni Paolo ????
> 
> Tubarao I non sarebbe male però :rotfl:


FANTASTICO!

Eccolo!!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

sta arrivando"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

minchia che tensione


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

e apri sta finestra minchia


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Non vuole uscire


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

vabbè.
Rollo nell' attesa


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2013)

Piccolo O.T.

Anche se non è la parte di Roma mi piace di più......ma quanto è bella Piazza San Pietro ??


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

o Jesus

bergoglio


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2013)

Chicazzèquesto ?


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

ovvio che non era un italian

latino americano


Sono troppo vaticanista.

Inchinatevi blasfemi


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

le ho beccate TUTTE
Vecchio
Latino americano
Fumata veloce


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2013)

... io sogno un mondo dove la new in articolo di profondissima pagina di Esteri reciti "eletto oggi il nuovo monarca di Città del Vaticano"


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

questo mi ricorda qualcosa.
Forse ha scritto pure qualcosa che ho nella mia fornitissima biblioteca ecumenica.
Vado a scartabellare


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

è un gesuita progressista.
Ottimo


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> le ho beccate TUTTE
> Vecchio
> Latino americano
> Fumata veloce


Gia che ci stai se mi dai anche il risultato esatto di Roma - Parma di domenica sera :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

anche Francesco mi piace.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gia che ci stai se mi dai anche il risultato esatto di Roma - Parma di domenica sera :rotfl:



blasfemo che non sei altro!
Mica faccio otelma.

Sono una seria studiosa degli affari vaticani, COME BEN VI HO DIMOSTRATO IN QUESTO 3D!

Pentiti blasfemo!



booona sta maria


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gia che ci stai se mi dai anche il risultato esatto di Roma - Parma di domenica sera :rotfl:


Che ci fai tu qui?


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che ci fai tu qui?


:kiss:

tesorina :inlove:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> blasfemo che non sei altro!
> Mica faccio otelma.
> 
> Sono una seria studiosa degli affari vaticani, COME BEN VI HO DIMOSTRATO IN QUESTO 3D!
> ...


Abbiamo il papa. Svengo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :kiss:
> 
> tesorina :inlove:


Ammmmmmore sono col telefono, aggiungo tante faccine sbaciucchiose !


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ammmmmmore sono col telefono, aggiungo tante faccine sbaciucchiose !


ti devo chiamare! Faccio sempre tardi!!!! ma ti penso sempre!!!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche Francesco mi piace.


Soprattutto :up:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Soprattutto :up:


ha un viso aperto.

Mmmhhhhh....lo marco.
Confermo di non sapere una cippa di questo tizio, ma...
parte bene.


aspett qualche giorno prima di riportare a posto i canini


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

ma quello che legge è vivo?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Buonasera! Bell'inizio!


----------



## Simy (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma quello che legge è vivo?



se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino.... :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

Bene. E' un papa televisivo come giovanni.
Speriamo le assonanze si fermino qui.


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

francesco...promette bene.


----------



## Eliade (13 Marzo 2013)

Mi sembra molto carino il nuovo papa. :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> francesco...promette bene.


E' la cosa che promette meglio!


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> francesco...promette bene.





Eliade ha detto:


> Mi sembra molto carino il nuovo papa. :smile:





Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la cosa che promette meglio!


a me piace il nuovo Papa
mi sembra umile...
speriamo in bene


----------



## Minerva (13 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la cosa che promette meglio!


ho sentito la biografia ed è uno che ha fatto dell'umiltà il suo stile di vita


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Un altro Giovanni Paolo ????
> 
> Tubarao I non sarebbe male però :rotfl:


Abbiamo avuto il meglio per noi Veneti:

Francesco I la santa madre austria.

Ci libererà da roma.


----------



## Flavia (13 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho sentito la biografia ed è uno che ha fatto dell'umiltà il suo stile di vita


spero sia un Papa per i poveri


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Francesco
Un uomo a cui Dio disse
Va e ripara la mia chiesa che sta andando in rovina.

E non capisce
e si mette là a restaurare la porziuncola.

E poi il sogno di Innocenzo III


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> spero sia un Papa per i poveri


Puoi scommetterci.
Sai io da bambino scrivevo ad un missionario in Argentina.


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Francesco
> Un uomo a cui Dio disse
> Va e ripara la mia chiesa che sta andando in rovina.
> 
> ...



bellissima


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Abbiamo avuto il meglio per noi Veneti:
> 
> Francesco I la santa madre austria.
> 
> Ci libererà da roma.



Da quel dì che lo vado dicendo io: per quelli a Nord di Orte il passaporto e il visto d'entrata


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> bellissima


Nel 2004 ho avuto l'onore di tenere un concerto lì.
Allora si poteva provare solo di notte.

E ho avuto la basilica tutta per me, illuminata solo dalle candele e dalle luci dell'organo.
E sono entrato nella porziuncola.
QUei muri fanno un effetto incredibile.

Ed è incredibile il silenzio delle basiliche di notte.

Su quest'aspetto il mio lavoro mi ha dato opportunità immense.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che lo vado dicendo io: per quelli a Nord di Orte il passaporto e il visto d'entrata


Il sogno di una vita!
Infatti se esci da Roma verso il sud...inizia subito la monnezza sulle strade no?

Le fermate dell'autobus usate come discariche...

Bellissimo.


----------



## Tubarao (13 Marzo 2013)

Il mio sogno è la Repubblica Romana. Ci provammo per l'ultima volta nel 1849, tra l'altro dandoci una costituzione che era secoli avanti rispetto al resto dell'Europa e quindi del mondo intero.

Magari questa volta ci riusciamo, sperando che nessuno venga a scassarci i maroni


----------



## Tebe (13 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nel 2004 ho avuto l'onore di tenere un concerto lì.
> Allora si poteva provare solo di notte.
> 
> E ho avuto la basilica tutta per me, illuminata solo dalle candele e dalle luci dell'organo.
> ...



leggendoti ti ho invidiato moltissimo.

deve essere davvero. davvero. mistico.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> leggendoti ti ho invidiato moltissimo.
> 
> deve essere davvero. davvero. mistico.


Si.


----------



## Eretteo (13 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quel dì che lo vado dicendo io: per quelli a Nord di Orte il passaporto e il visto d'entrata


Che il Signore ti ascolti nell'alto dei cieli.


----------



## fruitbasket (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quale sarà il primo atto del papa oltre a svenire dopo aver visto in toto i dossier segreti di cui dovrà occuparsi?


Abdicherà anch'esso

 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Mah. Speriamo. Io sono scettica.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quale sarà il primo atto del papa oltre a svenire dopo aver visto in toto i dossier segreti di cui dovrà occuparsi?
> Andrà da benedetto?


La primissima cosa che ha fatto una volta eletto è stato rivolgersi al conlave e dire: "Che Dio vi perdoni.". Scherzando.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

..dopo avere smanettato un pò su internet questo papa...mumble mumble....
Chi si aspetta robe molto decise sui pedofili credo rimarrà deluso, ma credo invece lui si dedicherà più allo ior e a tutta quella gran fetta di schifezza soldifera di cui i giornali parlano meno, ma che è altrettanto grave. Meglio questo che il nulla come negli ultimi 25 anni.
Per quanto riguarda i temi sensibili ho nasato che è più vicino a giovanni paolo che a benedetto, e questo no buono.
Magari il fatto di essere un filosofo e di avere avuto la chiamata tardi lo avrà reso migliore di Giovanni ma.

Sospendo il mio giudizio.
Per ora mi ricorda troppo il papa polacco, e quindi ho i canini snudati.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Abdicherà anch'esso
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



tu ridi ma credo che gli parta l'embolo davvero.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Ho visto in tv ieri sera, è stato stupendo, ho invidiato quelle persone che erano presenti in piazza. 

Il cuore mi si è scaldato tantissimo. La voglia di prendere in braccio la famiglia baciarmela e dire Grazie Dio, immensa.


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

allora, il Papa è di origini piemontesi e si chiama Francesco (mio secondo nome, con la a però)

che figata!


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, il Papa è di origini piemontesi e si chiama Francesco (mio secondo nome, con la a però)
> 
> che figata!



piemontesi falsi e cortesi


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> piemontesi falsi e cortesi



balle!

io sono scortese

...anche


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> balle!
> 
> io sono scortese
> 
> ...anche



pure io.
E sono piemontese

tiè


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho visto in tv ieri sera, è stato stupendo, ho invidiato quelle persone che erano presenti in piazza.
> 
> Il cuore mi si è scaldato tantissimo. La voglia di prendere in braccio la famiglia baciarmela e dire Grazie Dio, immensa.


ecco ora mi è venuto da vomitare.....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ecco ora mi è venuto da vomitare.....



Che finezza....


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che finezza....


grazie per il rosso.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ecco ora mi è venuto da vomitare.....



dai felinastro non dire ..cosi'..io guardavo la folla oceanica,e mi scappato detto''ma cosa stanno li a fare''..non ti dcio occhiattaccia gentil consorte..hahahaaahah..

pero'una cosa si evince gattaz.....loro in un giorno e mezzo hanno eletto il papa..noi aspettiamo da 2ogg un presidente del Consiglio...bella  figura....Chiesa 1  Stato 0


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> grazie per il rosso.


e si bilancia


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> grazie per il rosso.


Prego non sono stato io, se vuoi la conferma posso provare a dartelo, scrivo ora e minuti primi, vuoi ?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Prego non sono stato io, se vuoi la conferma posso provare a dartelo, scrivo ora e minuti primi, vuoi ?


ma va figurati  frega nulla di rossi e verdi. Non sono un tifoso di calcio...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu ridi ma credo che gli parta l'embolo davvero.


http://www.blitzquotidiano.it/crona...-fine-del-mondo-malachia-nostradamus-1502752/


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Mi sta dispiacendo avere questo tipo di dialogo con te OcchiVerdi. scrivo soltanto questo, mi sentivo di scriverlo e l'ho scritto, detto ciò punto ed a capo come prima. D'altronde non mi cambia nulla ne con te ne con te tebe ne con il conte ne con nessun'altro, discuto e basta, ho scritto la mia hai scritto la tua, sbagliando due volte. Pensiero mio anche questo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma va figurati  frega nulla di rossi e verdi. Non sono un tifoso di calcio...


12,35 disapprovato, tanto per darti conferma. il ricambio mi sta bene, tanto ad entrambi in questo caso, non  cambia nulla no.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho visto in tv ieri sera, è stato stupendo, ho invidiato quelle persone che erano presenti in piazza.
> 
> Il cuore mi si è scaldato tantissimo. La voglia di prendere in braccio la famiglia baciarmela e dire Grazie Dio, immensa.




Ha commosso anche me


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> 12,35 disapprovato, tanto per darti conferma. il ricambio mi sta bene, tanto ad entrambi in questo caso, non cambia nulla no.


:up:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sta dispiacendo avere questo tipo di dialogo con te OcchiVerdi. scrivo soltanto questo, mi sentivo di scriverlo e l'ho scritto, detto ciò punto ed a capo come prima. D'altronde non mi cambia nulla ne con te ne con te tebe ne con il conte ne con nessun'altro, discuto e basta, ho scritto la mia hai scritto la tua, *sbagliando due volte*. Pensiero mio anche questo.


Opinione tua. La mia è opposta.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinione tua. La mia è opposta.



arrenditi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> arrenditi


mai entrato in guerra.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> mai entrato in guerra.



la fai facile...:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2013)

Devo dire che questo nonostante non mi sia mai
avvicinata a questo mondo
le prime parole di questo papa mi hanno commosso 
la sua piccola biografia che casualmente ho ascoltato in tv
il fatto che sia stato fidanzato 
butta fuori in discoteca 
molto umile 
cerchero di acculturarmi ...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

Non so nulla di lui ma, le prime parole, il fatto di definirsi Vescovo e non Papa, il continuare a parlare di "noi" mi ha fatto una buona impressione
Umile, semplice,  anche quel "buona notte, buon riposo, ci vediamo presto"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la fai facile...:carneval:


seriamente. E' facile. Le guerre le faccio per le cose importanti nella mia vita privata il resto è tempo perso. 

Vedi Maya....


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> seriamente. E' facile. Le guerre le faccio per le cose importanti nella mia vita privata il resto è tempo perso.
> 
> Vedi Maya....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:angelo:


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so nulla di lui ma, le prime parole, il fatto di definirsi Vescovo e non Papa, il continuare a parlare di "noi" mi ha fatto una buona impressione
> Umile, semplice,  anche quel "buona notte, buon riposo, ci vediamo presto"



qui ammetto un mio pregiudizio dopo averlo ascoltato proprio così umile.
Mi ha ricordato l'altro umile Giovanni, che ormai hanno capito pure i sassi, c'ho i canini snudati e che decisamente non ha fatto un buon lavoro, è sotto gli occhi di tutti.

Non dico che questo papa sia insincero, ripeto che il fatto sia un gesuita e un uomo che ha sentito tardi la chiamata non fa che acquistare punti, ma voglio vedere cosa fa concretamente.

Preferirei un papa per un cazzo umile ma che tira randellate a destra e manca nei corridoi vaticani, cominciando a sbattere fuori i pedofili a consegnarli alle patrie galere italiane continuando dando fuoco allo ior.


E poi...il bertone sul terrazzo che sorrideva gioioso mi ha inquietato.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> qui ammetto un mio pregiudizio dopo averlo ascoltato proprio così umile.
> Mi ha ricordato l'altro umile Giovanni, che ormai hanno capito pure i sassi, c'ho i canini snudati e che decisamente non ha fatto un buon lavoro, è sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> Non dico che questo papa sia insincero, ripeto che il fatto sia un gesuita e un uomo che ha sentito tardi la chiamata non fa che acquistare punti, ma voglio vedere cosa fa concretamente.
> ...



Per una volta che non ci vedo la doppia faccia me la fai notare tu?

Quoto il grassetto


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so nulla di lui ma, le prime parole, il fatto di definirsi Vescovo e non Papa, il continuare a parlare di "noi" mi ha fatto una buona impressione
> Umile, semplice, anche quel "buona notte, buon riposo, ci vediamo presto"


a me devo dire che il fatto che abbia detto che è la voce del diavolo a suggerire le nozze gay mi ha fatto un po' girare le balle... così come il fatto che bazzicasse la destra peronista.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me devo dire che il fatto* che abbia detto che è la voce del diavolo a suggerire le nozze gay mi ha fatto un po' girare le balle...* così come il fatto che bazzicasse la destra peronista.



sbri, non lo dice lui.
Lo dice la religione. La religione cattolica.
Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole. 

Per quanto riguarda la destra peronista sto ancora studiando il caso.
Sodano con l'altro aveva fatto di peggio per ora.

Sto vivisezionando la vita di Francesco I

:diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per una volta che non ci vedo la doppia faccia me la fai notare tu?
> 
> Quoto il grassetto






ma magari sbaglio...ho premesso che sono molto prevenuta con i papa umili visti i precedenti.
benedetto escluso ovviamente.


Ne ho per tutti.
Tranne Roncalli. (più o meno)


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma magari sbaglio...ho premesso che sono molto prevenuta con i papa umili visti i precedenti.
> benedetto escluso ovviamente.
> 
> 
> ...


Tu ti sei documentata e quindi sicuramente più preparata di me sull'argomento
Io sto andando almeno al momento solo a simpatia a pelle
Benedetto non lo potevo vedere
Giovanni Paolo II non l'ho mai sopportato poi negli ultimi anni è riuscito a strapparmi il cuore. 
Piccolo aneddoto: sono stata a Roma con mio figlio l'anno in cui morì. Mio figlio non era mai stato a Roma, era piccolo e mi chiese come prima cosa di andare sulla tomba del Papa. Tieni conto che nessuno di noi "frequenta" la Chiesa quidni la cosa mi ha sorpreso. Andammo davanti alla tomba e dopo 5 minuti di preghiera io e mio marito ci siamo allontanati ci siamo girati e mio figlio era in ginocchio che piangeva. E' stata un'emozione forte per me.


----------



## Nameless (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io dico papa straniero.
> 
> America latina


tebe mi fai paura.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu ti sei documentata e quindi sicuramente più preparata di me sull'argomento
> Io sto andando almeno al momento solo a simpatia a pelle
> Benedetto non lo potevo vedere
> Giovanni Paolo II non l'ho mai sopportato poi negli ultimi anni è riuscito a strapparmi il cuore.
> Piccolo aneddoto: sono stata a Roma con mio figlio l'anno in cui morì. Mio figlio non era mai stato a Roma, era piccolo e mi chiese come prima cosa di andare sulla tomba del Papa. Tieni conto che nessuno di noi "frequenta" la Chiesa quidni la cosa mi ha sorpreso. Andammo davanti alla tomba e dopo 5 minuti di preghiera io e mio marito ci siamo allontanati ci siamo girati* e mio figlio era in ginocchio che piangeva.* E' stata un'emozione forte per me.



ci sono momenti e luoghi che toccano in noi corde sconosciute.
Fortunati i bambini che riescono a sentire questi suoni e lasciare fluire ciò che il cuore dice. E suggerisce.
I luoghi di culto cattolici hanno una magia tutta loro, inutile negarlo.
Amo andare per chiese, cattedrali e chi più ne ha ne metta, preferibilmente cattoliche.
Non sento la magia nelle chiese ortodosse, protestanti e tutto il circo religioso.
Le moschee mi hanno sempre lasciata indifferente nonostante ne abbia visitate alcune da mozzare il fiato.
Ma non sono luoghi magici.

Io mi emoziono ogni volta  ad Assisi. Sento il cuore scoppiare.
E ogni volta che entro in San Francesco piango come una bambina. Ma piango piango.
Ho sempre un emozione incontenibile li dentro, pur non "capendo a fondo " la bellezza artistica di quella chiesa. (blasfema lo so).
Te la dirò tutta. La trovo perfino bruttina sotto un certo aspetto.
Eppure. Varco la soglia.
Ed entro in un mondo magico dove piango.


La prima volta Mattia si è spaventato di brutto, ha cominciato a pregare dicendo.
_Miracolo si è convertita!_
Gli ho tirato una centra in testa, tra le lacrime, sibilandogli.
_Non rompere i coglioni, cretino. E' più facile che tu ti trombi un cadavere che io mi converta. E ora taci, che sono in misticismo. Lasciamo piangere in pace. Cristo._


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Nameless ha detto:


> tebe mi fai paura.



no no.
Li marco a vista questi qui da anni e anni.
per combatterli devi conoscerli.
E io li conosco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no.
> Li marco a vista questi qui da anni e anni.
> per combatterli devi conoscerli.
> E io li conosco.


io mi sono arreso......


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io mi sono arreso......



mai.
E' troppo divertente combatterli sul loro stesso terreno.

L'altro giorno mia suocera mi ha detto che sono ignorante perchè non so il vero nome di Gesù.
E io -In che senso?-
-Ha un nome Gesù mica si chiamava Gesù.-
E io -Ottimo e si chiamava?-
-Emanuele.-


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai.
> E' troppo divertente combatterli sul loro stesso terreno.
> 
> L'altro giorno mia suocera mi ha detto che sono ignorante perchè non so il vero nome di Gesù.
> ...


le hai chiesto come faceva di cognome???


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> 
> Opinione tua. La mia è opposta.



Un dialogo costruttivo lo vedo quando con le risposte si risponde dando le motivazioni, la mia era chiara, la tua non c'è stata, se tanto mi da tanto a me basta. Chiuso discorso per me,ognuno in pace con se stesso.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> arrenditi


Sai tebuccia, sono sicuro che tu abbia ben percepito la mia persona, continua così e saprò ripagarti con la stessa moneta. 

Il divino. 

Guarda che non è una minaccia, ma un avvertimento a me stesso, riderò anche di Tebe oppure illa sta capendo che non deve continuare a rompere la ciolla? 

Abemus two papam rottes ad minchiam ! metaforicamente eh, altrimenti non mettevo la tistuniedda di minchia della emoticon


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> le hai chiesto come faceva di cognome???



non ho avuto cuore.
Se mi avesse risposto
Emanuele Nazareth credo avrei embolato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sbri, non lo dice lui.
> Lo dice la religione. La religione cattolica.
> Nulla di nuovo sotto il sole.
> 
> ...


la voce del diavolo? Non contesto mica il punto di vista: loro predicano la castità e la mortificazione della carne, figuriamoci. Ma... la VOCE DEL DIAVOLO?  torniamo a sentire le voci? mamma mia...


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la voce del diavolo? Non contesto mica il punto di vista: loro predicano la castità e la mortificazione della carne, figuriamoci. Ma... la VOCE DEL DIAVOLO?  torniamo a sentire le voci? mamma mia...



ma loro le voci le hanno sempre sentite.
da secoli le sentono.

Quella del diavolo poi è dogma.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2013)

apa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mai.
> E' troppo divertente combatterli sul loro stesso terreno.
> 
> L'altro giorno mia suocera mi ha detto che sono ignorante perchè non so il vero nome di Gesù.
> ...


beh dai... la profezia di Isaia. Però ha ragione, si chiamava Iesse, come il padre di David.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma loro le voci le hanno sempre sentite.
> *da secoli le sentono*.
> 
> Quella del diavolo poi è dogma.


... ci sono delle cure, oggigiorno.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ci sono delle cure, oggigiorno.



dillo a me...
ma se non avessero sentito le voci manco i santi ci sarebbero.
E vogliamo parlare della voce più famosa?
Quella delle Tavole?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dillo a me...
> ma se non avessero sentito le voci manco i santi ci sarebbero.
> E vogliamo parlare della voce più famosa?
> Quella delle Tavole?


vuoi mettere con il povero Isacco?


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vuoi mettere con il povero Isacco?



Era un uomo di pace, sentiva le voci pure lui ma mica era guerrafondaio come suo padre.
Però dai, la Voce scherzava con Abramo...mica lo diceva seriamente di farlo fuori.

Antichi scherzetti


----------



## Innominata (14 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> dillo a me...
> ma se non avessero sentito le voci manco i santi ci sarebbero.
> E vogliamo parlare della voce più famosa?
> Quella delle Tavole?


Fantastico. Non ci avevo mai pensato! Questo dimostra come anche in chi sente le voci si facciano figli della gallina bianca e figli della gallina nera...


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Fantastico. Non ci avevo mai pensato! Questo dimostra come *anche in chi sente le voci si facciano figli della gallina bianca e figli della gallina nera...*



esatto.
le sente una persona devota ed è normale.
le sento io, minimo sono schizofrenica.

Questa mia idea mi costò la _ripetitura_ di un esame di patrologia.

Io figlia della gallina nera


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2013)

Il papa fa il papa. Non può fare quello che piacerebbe a me. Come figura che sarà certamente storica la giudicheremo alla fine. La gente va in piazza per tante cazzate, anche per dire che Ruby era proprio nipote di Mubarak, può andarci per esprimere una fede che affanna e che consola.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Il papa fa il papa. Non può fare quello che piacerebbe a me*. Come figura che sarà certamente storica la giudicheremo alla fine. La gente va in piazza per tante cazzate, anche per dire che Ruby era proprio nipote di Mubarak, può andarci per esprimere una fede che affanna e che consola.



esatto.
:up:


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Marzo 2013)

attendendo il papa, una cronaca particolare :smile: :

http://leortola.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/habemus-papam/


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ecco ora mi è venuto da vomitare.....


sicuramente sono più vicina alle tue idee piuttosto che a quelle di ultimo ma rispetto tantissimo quello che ha provato e trovo che non ci dovremmo permettere certe uscite.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2013)

io ho sentito dire da persone grandi , vaccinate, figliate
e munite di laurea, con posto di prestigio, testualmente:
"è in gamba, ha detto* buonasera*".


----------



## Innominata (14 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> attendendo il papa, una cronaca particolare :smile: :
> 
> http://leortola.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/habemus-papam/


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Delizioso! Grazie per aver segnalato il blog!:up:


----------



## ToyGirl (14 Marzo 2013)

Allora, tutti acclamano Papa Francesco.

Vorrei ricordare che:

- non è detto che il suo nome derivi da San Francesco d'Assisi, molto più probabilmente è un omaggio a San Francesco Saverio, un gesuita che non mi pare si sia distinto per particolari meriti...
- è un severo omofobo, anti-abortista, anti-contraccezione come tutti gli ultimi papi (quindi riforma della chiesa sui diritti civili ZERO)
- pare che negli anni Ottanta fosse colluso con Videla, un dittatore sanguinario.

Però, siccome ha la faccia buona, ha sorriso e ha detto "Buonasera fratelli e sorelle", tutti pensano che sarà un buon Papa.

Che dire... speriamo! 

Le premesse non mi sembrano promettenti.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci sono momenti e luoghi che toccano in noi corde sconosciute.
> Fortunati i bambini che riescono a sentire questi suoni e lasciare fluire ciò che il cuore dice. E suggerisce.
> I luoghi di culto cattolici hanno una magia tutta loro, inutile negarlo.
> Amo andare per chiese, cattedrali e chi più ne ha ne metta, preferibilmente cattoliche.
> ...


Lo stesso effetto, su di me, lo hanno le opere d'Arte. Quando un Tubarao diciassettenne, teppistello e molto coglioncello, entrò per la prima volta nella Cappella Sistina, rimase mezz'ora con il naso all'insù a guardare quel soffitto ripetendosi "Non è possibile, cazzo non è possibile" fra le lacrime. I compagni di classe mi ci presero per il culo per una vita.

Stessa cosa, la Pietà di Michelangelo.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sicuramente sono più vicina alle tue idee piuttosto che a quelle di ultimo ma rispetto tantissimo quello che ha provato e trovo che non ci dovremmo permettere certe uscite.


:rotfl:

Avessi letto il pregresso avresti capito. Era riferito alla sua "sfida" sul vomito... ma vabbè...




> ....non ci dovremmo permettere certe uscite.


eggià.... vedi sopra :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Avessi letto il pregresso avresti capito. Era riferito alla sua "sfida" sul vomito... ma vabbè...
> 
> ...


ti chiedo scusa , in effetti ho questo vizio di leggere a stralci.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti chiedo scusa , in effetti ho questo vizio di leggere a stralci.


Ma figurati! Scuse non necessarie. 
Quando leggi un mio commento visualizza questo ---->:angelo:
L'avatar dovrebbe dirla tutta :mrgreen:


:bacio:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2013)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Allora, tutti acclamano Papa Francesco.
> 
> Vorrei ricordare che:
> 
> ...


Mah....


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Il problema di fondo, nella percezione della religione è proprio la fede.

Un papa, un vero papa cattolico e non un sciacquetto, non potrà mai avvallare l'aborto. Il divorzio. E tutto il resto.
Da parte nostra, di noi laici, è superbo razionalizzare qualcosa che per loro è solo fede, come è superbo per loro decidere di far vivere a noi come vogliono loro.

Nei miei anni universitari, in cui tutto mi sembrava gigante comprese le ingiustizie religiose, ho discusso come le bestie.
E facevo i ragionamenti di Toy perchè non capivo come potevano essere così ciechi.

E mi fa sempre un pò sorridere vedere che qualcuno si aspetta dal papa cose che mai potrà concedere.
E non bisogna essere laureati in teologia per capirlo.
Il cattolicesimo è la religione di stato e tutti ne hanno avuto un infarinatura.

Andate in pace.
ciao.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il problema di fondo, nella percezione della religione è proprio la fede.
> 
> *Un papa, un vero papa cattolico e non un sciacquetto, non potrà mai avvallare l'aborto. Il divorzio. E tutto il resto.
> *Da parte nostra, di noi laici, è superbo razionalizzare qualcosa che per loro è solo fede, come è superbo per loro decidere di far vivere a noi come vogliono loro.
> ...


Ma chi se lo aspetterebbe?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il problema di fondo, nella percezione della religione è proprio la fede.
> 
> Un papa, un vero papa cattolico e non un sciacquetto, non potrà mai avvallare l'aborto. Il divorzio. E tutto il resto.
> Da parte nostra, di noi laici, è superbo razionalizzare qualcosa che per loro è solo fede, come è superbo per loro decidere di far vivere a noi come vogliono loro.
> ...


e la maggior parte la trova assurda con l'arrivo della maturità..... 

difatti dovremmo essere un paese laico e non cattolico. Ma contano solo i battesimi.


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> e la maggior parte la trova assurda con l'arrivo della maturità.....
> 
> difatti dovremmo essere un paese laico e non cattolico. *Ma contano solo i battesimi.*


ci si può far sbattezzare quindi vieni tolto dai loro libri e non più conteggiato. Oppure si fa prima.
Non fai proprio battezzare tuo figlio.
Ma la paura del peccato originale è troppo forte.

E grazie a Benedetto che ha fatto chiarezza, i bimbi non battezzati non è vero che vanno nel limbo.
Puttanate


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci si può far sbattezzare quindi vieni tolto dai loro libri e non più conteggiato. Oppure si fa prima.
> Non fai proprio battezzare tuo figlio.
> Ma la paura del peccato originale è troppo forte.
> 
> ...


E dove vanno?


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi se lo aspetterebbe?


i laici che sperano sempre in un papa innovatore a manetta e si stupiscono ogni volta di alcune esternazioni.

Se ci fosse un papa che dicesse.
Ok raga, da oggi nozze gay, credo che sverrei e andrei alla ricerca di padre Amort per un bell'esorcismo globale.


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dove vanno?


Diretti insieme a Dio.
Non hanno colpa. Che colpa vuoi che abbia un bimbo non battezzato?

Ma questo per secoli è stato uno spauracchio notevole, e Benedetto ad un certo punto ha detto.
Ma siete fuori? Ma no che non vanno nel limbo, smettiamola con sto gossip che dura da secoli. Jesus


Benedetto...:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *i laici che sperano sempre in un papa innovatore a manetta e si stupiscono ogni volta di alcune esternazioni.
> *
> Se ci fosse un papa che dicesse.
> Ok raga, da oggi nozze gay, credo che sverrei e andrei alla ricerca di padre Amort per un bell'esorcismo globale.


Vabbè, ma il mondo è pieno di scienziati. E votano pure. La democrazia è una merda.


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma il mondo è pieno di scienziati. *E votano pure*. La democrazia è una merda.



soprattutto votano lolito.
Hai ragione. Da questo lato la democrazia è una merda.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ci si può far sbattezzare quindi vieni tolto dai loro libri e non più conteggiato. Oppure si fa prima.
> Non fai proprio battezzare tuo figlio.
> Ma la paura del peccato originale è troppo forte.
> 
> ...


Ehi ehi... guarda che io sono altamente Laico. Per me sono tutte cazzate ipocrite. Religione e sopratutto "la chiesa".

io ho fatto battezzare mia figlia SOLO perchè alla madre premeva. All'asilo avevo negato l'insegnamento alla religione.
Ho dovuto accettare che facesse religione perchè la mettevano in disparte come una lebrosa.......

Maledetti....

Chi sa come ci si fa sbattezzare??? lo farei molto volentieri..


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ehi ehi... guarda che io sono altamente Laico. Per me sono tutte cazzate ipocrite. Religione e sopratutto "la chiesa".
> 
> io ho fatto battezzare mia figlia SOLO perchè alla madre premeva. All'asilo avevo negato l'insegnamento alla religione.
> Ho dovuto accettare che facesse religione perchè la mettevano in disparte come una lebrosa.......
> ...


è semplice. Io sono sbattezzata.
Vai sul sito di uaar e c'è un modulo.
Lo compili e lo mandi alla chiesa dove ti hanno battezzato.
Puoi trovare il prete che ti chiama e ti dice che stai facendo una cosa gravissima, che stai abiurando la fede, che brucerai nelle fiamme eterne e tutto il repertorio, oppure dovrai telefonare tu dopo un pò, perchè in genere fanno finta di niente.
Ma alla fine ti cancellano


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ehi ehi... guarda che io sono altamente Laico. Per me sono tutte cazzate ipocrite. Religione e sopratutto "la chiesa".
> 
> io ho fatto battezzare mia figlia SOLO perchè alla madre premeva. All'asilo avevo negato l'insegnamento alla religione.
> Ho dovuto accettare che facesse religione perchè la mettevano in disparte come una lebrosa.......
> ...


Ma se realmente non ci credi cosa t'importa?


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Ehi ehi... guarda che io sono altamente Laico. Per me sono tutte cazzate ipocrite. Religione e sopratutto "la chiesa".
> 
> io ho fatto battezzare mia figlia SOLO perchè alla madre premeva. *All'asilo avevo negato l'insegnamento alla religione.*
> Ho dovuto accettare che facesse religione perchè la mettevano in disparte come una lebrosa.......
> ...


questo però non lo condivido.
E' giusto che le persone si facciano un idea fin da piccoli.
Pur avendo avuto una famiglia moooooolto laica, non mi hanno mai esonerato dalla religione cattolica.
Io ascoltavo e poi a casa chiedevo.
Questo mi ha permesso di difendermi alle elementari e poi alle medie, quando tutti facevano la comunione e la cresima e io no.
Ne sapevo già allora più io di loro e ai tempi era molto peggio. Molto. Altro che lebbrosa.
Mi chiamavano 666

Impedire qualcosa che alla fine è esorcizzabile con il dialogo, non mi piace tanto.


----------



## UltimoSangre (15 Marzo 2013)

http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=4202


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo però non lo condivido.
> E' giusto che le persone si facciano un idea fin da piccoli.
> Pur avendo avuto una famiglia moooooolto laica, non mi hanno mai esonerato dalla religione cattolica.
> Io ascoltavo e poi a casa chiedevo.
> ...


anche perchè a volte si ottiene l'effetto boomerang quando l'adolescente attraversa la fase mistica.


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche perchè a volte si ottiene l'effetto boomerang quando l'adolescente attraversa la *fase mistica*.



paura terrore


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> paura terrore


l'aveva passata mio fratello paolo.

Madonna...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo però non lo condivido.
> E' giusto che le persone si facciano un idea fin da piccoli.
> Pur avendo avuto una famiglia moooooolto laica, non mi hanno mai esonerato dalla religione cattolica.
> Io ascoltavo e poi a casa chiedevo.
> ...


forse mi sono spiegato male. Non è che io faccia una guerra contro il cattolicesimo e non c'è nessun tipo di influenza da me imposta. L'avevo negato per il semplice motivo che se un giorno dovesse volere intraprendere un percorso religioso lo potrebbe fare di sua iniziativa senza continui martellamenti. Martellamenti che purtroppo influenzano sopratutto in età giovanissima.

Giuro che abbiamo scoperto che veniva estraniata dalla classe per caso.




Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se realmente non ci credi cosa t'importa?


Diciamo che sono terrorizzato dalla ignoranza e dal fanatismo religioso. In genere da tutti i tipo di indottrinamento illogico ( almeno per me ). La vita, per me,  è un altra cosa.




Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche perchè a volte si ottiene l'effetto boomerang quando l'adolescente attraversa la fase mistica.


Mi sto toccando... e non per piacere fisico.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> forse mi sono spiegato male. Non è che io faccia una guerra contro il cattolicesimo e non c'è nessun tipo di influenza da me imposta. L'avevo negato per il semplice motivo che se un giorno dovesse volere intraprendere un percorso religioso lo potrebbe fare di sua iniziativa senza continui martellamenti. Martellamenti che purtroppo influenzano sopratutto in età giovanissima.
> 
> Giuro che abbiamo scoperto che veniva estraniata dalla classe per caso.
> 
> ...


d'accordo... ma era un po' d'acqua ed è evaporata da mo. chettefrega? Anche dal punto di vista della Chiesa, se tu hai abiurato la fede, sei fuori di fatto. Resti nei registri... ma non credo che te ne venga danno. Per quanto riguarda la fase mistica... la passano tutti. Chi prima, chi dopo. Ma sono interrogativi sani, secondo me. Chi siamo, il senso della nostra vita, che resta di noi dopo la nostra morte. C'è chi riconduce questi interrogativi a risposte laiche, chi a risposte agnostiche, chi sente il bisogno di riconoscersi in una dottrina. Ma, parlando seriamente, sono domande che mi preoccupano... quando uno non se le pone.


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

Nessuna non meglio specificata "fase mistica" per quanto mi concerne.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> d'accordo... ma era un po' d'acqua ed è evaporata da mo. chettefrega? Anche dal punto di vista della Chiesa, se tu hai abiurato la fede, sei fuori di fatto. Resti nei registri... ma non credo che te ne venga danno. Per quanto riguarda la fase mistica... la passano tutti. Chi prima, chi dopo. Ma sono interrogativi sani, secondo me. Chi siamo, il senso della nostra vita, che resta di noi dopo la nostra morte. C'è chi riconduce questi interrogativi a risposte laiche, chi a risposte agnostiche, chi sente il bisogno di riconoscersi in una dottrina. Ma, parlando seriamente, *sono domande che mi preoccupano... quando uno non se le pone*.


:up:


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nessuna non meglio specificata "fase mistica" per quanto mi concerne.


non hai cominciato davvero a porti nell'adolescenza delle domande sul nostro ruolo qui, su Dio e tutto il circo?
Al dopo, al prima...
Davvero?


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non hai cominciato davvero a porti nell'adolescenza delle domande sul nostro ruolo qui, su Dio e tutto il circo?
> Al dopo, al prima...
> Davvero?



certo, le 4 Domande Fondamentali:

1) chi siamo?

2) da dove veniamo?

3) dove andiamo?

4) sei fidanzato/a?


:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> d'accordo... ma era un po' d'acqua ed è evaporata da mo. chettefrega? Anche dal punto di vista della Chiesa, se tu hai abiurato la fede, sei fuori di fatto. Resti nei registri... *ma non credo che te ne venga danno.* Per quanto riguarda la fase mistica... la passano tutti. Chi prima, chi dopo. Ma sono interrogativi sani, secondo me. Chi siamo, il senso della nostra vita, che resta di noi dopo la nostra morte. C'è chi riconduce questi interrogativi a risposte laiche, chi a risposte agnostiche, chi sente il bisogno di riconoscersi in una dottrina. Ma, parlando seriamente, sono domande che mi preoccupano... quando uno non se le pone.


a me di certo no. Penso a mia figlia......


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> certo, le 4 Domande Fondamentali:
> 
> 1) chi siamo?
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> a me di certo no. Penso a mia figlia......


... al massimo un raffreddore, se la battezzi in inverno:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... al massimo un raffreddore, se la battezzi in inverno:mrgreen:


è già stata battezzata 5 anni fa...

ormai è tardi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è già stata battezzata 5 anni fa...
> 
> ormai è tardi.


non è niente, su!:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> è già stata battezzata 5 anni fa...
> 
> ormai è tardi.


Scusa ma un "chi se ne" non ce lo mettiamo? Se non ci credi è una festa che è stata fatta che ha fatto piacere a chi ci ha creduto. Nella vita sarà libera di far quel che vuole dal farsi suora (o prete? non si sa mai che la Chiesa si rinnovi) al decidere di farsi buddista o scegliere l'agnosticismo. Cosa le cambia quel bagnetto? Se non ci fosse stato sarebbe lo stesso avrebbe potuto ugualmente far tutte le scelte quando sarebbe stata in grado di farle.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è niente, su!:mrgreen:



:scared:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (15 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa ma un "chi se ne" non ce lo mettiamo? Se non ci credi è una festa che è stata fatta che ha fatto piacere a chi ci ha creduto. Nella vita sarà libera di far quel che vuole dal farsi suora (o prete? non si sa mai che la Chiesa si rinnovi) al decidere di farsi buddista o scegliere l'agnosticismo. Cosa le cambia quel bagnetto? Se non ci fosse stato sarebbe lo stesso avrebbe potuto ugualmente far tutte le scelte quando sarebbe stata in grado di farle.


buon 666 anche a te. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buon 666 anche a te. :mrgreen:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non hai cominciato davvero a porti nell'adolescenza delle domande sul nostro ruolo qui, su Dio e tutto il circo?
> Al dopo, al prima...
> Davvero?


No. Però di fantascienza sono sempre stato ghiotto.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Però di fantascienza sono sempre stato ghiotto.



dai Ioey non far l'esen....io non vado a Messa da un pezzo..pero'sono contento che mio figlio frequenti amici,della parrocchia di paese,e stimo tanto il Don..anche se sono piu'realista e piu'peccatore di tutti i forumisti riuniti..


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dai Ioey non far l'esen....io non vado a Messa da un pezzo..pero'sono contento che mio figlio frequenti amici,della parrocchia di paese,e stimo tanto il Don..anche se sono piu'realista e piu'peccatore di tutti i forumisti riuniti..


Micione, per quanto mi concerne i miei figli potrebbero pure frequentare adoratori del demonio, basta che si tratti di brave persone.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Però di fantascienza sono sempre stato ghiotto.


Non è una battuta. :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è una battuta. :up:


Effettivamente no.


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il cattolicesimo è la religione di stato e tutti ne hanno avuto un infarinatura.


Oddio,il cattolicesimo direi sia stato definito religione di stato nel 1929,quando Mussolini ha firmato i patti lateranensi.
Secondo alcuni si potrebbe dire che non lo sia piu',dal momento in cui e' stata promulgata la costituzione.
Di sicuro non e' dal 1984,quando Craxi siglò la modifica al concordato.
La stessa corte costituzionale ha successivamente abolito il reato di vilipendio alla religione di stato.
Magari il reato sara' reintrodotto quando San Pietro diventera' una gigantesca moschea.
Per allora spero di essere gia' polvere da un pezzo.


----------

